
The Epic Games Store is now live - tareqak
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/
======
tareqak
The Epic Games Store is now live - [https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/06/epic-
games-store/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/06/epic-games-store/)

